# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  قصيدة الملا عطيه الجمري في استنهاض الحجه سلام الله عليه.. جدا روعه ومعبره

## ولد الملا عطيه

*سلام من الله عليكم..*

*اخواني هذه قصيده لم يسبق وان رأيتموها في كتاب الملا عطيه الجمرات الوديه..*

*لأنها مني انا شخصيا وحصريا الى هذا المنتدى الغالي.. وهذه القصيده يتلاهف عليها الناس من كل جانب ومكان ليحصلو عليها...*

*وانه ماعندي اغلى منكم وهذي هديتي لكم...*

*يـمتى يشع اعْـلَى العوالم نـور طـيـبـه ***ويمحي الظّلم والجور نور الله وحبـيبه

عجّـل يَسيـف الله اُويـا ركن الدّيـانـه *** جـار الدّهر و استولت علـينا اعدانه 
جم دوب تغضي الضّيم يَمْشكَّر علانا *** عجّل يغوث الموزمه طالت الغيـبه 
------------------------
طالت الغـيبه والحشا منّا اشتعل نار*** جنّك مَـتدري اشصار يـومٍ طبّوا الدّار 
حرقوا وضربوا واسقطوا وانبتوا مسمار *** ولطمة العين اعظم يـبوصالح مصيـبه 
------------------------
مـاتت نحـيلـه عقب ما كسروا ضلعها *** وانغدر حقها ومن فدك لوّل منعها 
نخّـت و خطـبت بـيهم و محّـد سمعها *** متمرمره وطلعت من الدّنيا كئيـبه 
------------------------
بكل الجـرا تـدري شعدّد مـن مصايب *** مـن غصب حيدر للطفوف ام النّوايب 
و الشّيعي قـلـبه ابحزن متـقطّع و ذايب*** يجذب الحسره ويهتف ومحّد يجـيبه 
------------------------
تـنسى يَـبوصالح ابوك حسين مـن طاح *** راسـه انـقطع و تلاقفوه ابـزان و ارماح 
و هجموا على خيامه الأعادي و بـن سـعد صاح *** هجموا عـلى حريمـه انـذبح ليث الحريـبـه 
------------------------
وانهض ترا حرقوا خيمكم والظّعن شال *** للشّام بالنّسوه وظـل جـدّك على رمال 
**رمِّـل يـبو صالح نساهم و انهب الـمال *** واسبِ الحرم زينب ترى راحت سليبه 
------------------------
زَلْزَل الكوفه وكربلا وانسِف الشّامات *** وانشد عـن الوقفت ابدروازة السّاعات 
وقل للفرات حسين يمّك بالعطش مات *** مـايك لخـلّيـه ابــد مـا يجري صـبـيـبه 
**------------------------
و انشـد هـل الشّامات علّـلي شهّروها *** و بْوَسـط مـجلس باليتَامى وقّفوهـا 
يعرفون جدها وياهي امها ومن أبوهـا*** وياهُم اخوتها ومن إهِي وتوقف غريبه*

----------


## ولد الملا عطيه

*يا حجّة الله غيبتك صارت بطـيّـه *** عجّل علانـا الجور يا شمس المضيّه* 
*يمـتى على العالم يشع مـن غـرّتك نـور* 
*بـيه العدل تنشر وتطوي الظّلم والجـور*
*امْن السّامري والعجل من جزله المسعور*
*الصّخره الاساسيّه الدهت كل البريّـه* 
*------------------------*
*ياطالب الـثّارات دنهض جم إلـك ثـار* 
*مـن يـوم حـيدر والحـبل والضّلع والنّار*
*والضّربـة اللّي عمّمت هامة الكرّار*
*ومن دم راسه اختضبت الشّـيـبه البهيّه*
*------------------------*
*ويلاه ياهضم الحسن ومصاب سمّـه* 
*بـن هـند غاله و فاتت الاعدا ابدمّه* 
*يَـمْ قـبر جـدّه سْهامهم نشـبت ابجسمه* 
*امصيـبه و يهوّنـها مصاب الغاضريّه*
*------------------------*
*أعجز شعدّد مـن مصايب يوم لطفوف*
*جم طفل بيها وجم شباب انذبح ملهوف* 
*ياما انقطعت روس بيها وطارت اجفوف* 
*و يامـا اجسادٍ رضّضتها الاعوجـيّه*
*------------------------*
*منعوا علىحسين الورد وانذبح عطشان*
*وظلّت الخـيل اتجول فوق اعضاه ميدان* 
*والهضم يـبن العسكري ضيعـة النّسوان*
*و اطـفالها الرضعت مـن اسهام المنـيّـه* 
*------------------------*
*وجدّك علي السجّاد بعـد اليسر والذّل*
*يقضي العمر لـيلـه و نهاره دمعـه ايـهل* 
*مَيشوف غـير ايتام تـتضوّر و تعول* 
*وينظر منازل كل هله منهم خلـيّه* 
*------------------------*
*و يقضي ابسمّه و بعـده الـباقر تـباريـه* 
*بالضّيم وانواع البلايا عيون اعاديـه* 
*عرفت بنو مروان اصلها وجارت عْليه*
*وذاك السّرج سبّب لـه اسـباب المـنيّه*

----------


## ولد الملا عطيه

*يا صـاحب الغيبه شعدّد من رزيّـه ****مـن هالمصايب والشّرح يصعب علـيّه*
*أذكر الصّادق والذي قاسى من اهموم*
*مـن طاغـية مـروان ومْـن اولاد لعـموم* 
*ومن عقب ماوضّح المذهب مات مسموم*
*واذكر جسر بغداد والحاله الشّجيّـه* 
*------------------------*
*مـن هـالذي جـابوه و بْرجلـيه لـقـيـود*
*مرمي ثلـثـتـيّام فـوق الجـسـر ممدود*
*حتّى النّصارى استنكرت مـنّه و لـيهود*
*يـنـادون هالميّت إمـــام الرّافضـيّــه* 
*------------------------*
*ياصاحب الغيبه دريت ويا الرّضا اشْصار*
*المـامون مثله ما جرى بالزّمن غدّار*
*عاهد وخان العهد واردى شـبل لَطهار*
*غـيـلـه ابسـمّـه ولا رعى ربّـه و نـبـيّه* 
*------------------------*
*و امّـا الجواد ايصدّع الجـلـمد مصابــه* 
*فـوق السّطح مطروح نـائي عن احبابه* 
*عجّـل علـيـه الطّاغي ابْغايـة شـبابـه*
*بـدْيـار غربـه جرّعـه احتـوف الـمنـيّه* 
*------------------------*
*واجلوا الهادي مْن المدينه واوحش الدّار*
*سـافـر ولا من هالسّلالـه ترك ديّـار* 
*ظلّت منازلهم علـيها سـافـي اغـبـار*
*بيها نعيب البوم كل صبح ومسيّه* 
*------------------------*
*ودّوه سامرا و بـيـها صـار محصور*
*مـنـعـوا ولا واحد يجـي ايسلّم ولا يزور*
*والشّمس ما يقـدر أحـد يخفي لهـا نور*
*سمّه الطّاغي وغابت الشّمس المضيّه* 
*------------------------*
*وعاينت ابـوك العسكري اشْكـابد مـن اهموم* 
*من جـور عدوانـه وتـالي مـات مسمـوم* 
*واللي يواليكم من الاجيال مهضوم* 
*مكسور قلـبه و ينتظر منّك الجـيّه*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

انت كريم واحنا نستاهل 

الله يعطيك العافية اخي ( ولد الملا عطيه )

وتسلم الايادي 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عماد علي

واللي يواليكم من الاجيال مهضوم 
*مكسور قلـبه و ينتظر منّك الجـيّه* 


*أحسنت ... ومأجور أخي وبيوم القيامة تشفع لك هذه الابيات الرائعة...*

----------


## ام الحلوين

[IMG]http://abdullahjamal.***********/3290_2004-11-13_s.gif[/IMG]

مشكور اخوي ولد الملا عطيه ويعطيك الله الف عافيه ومسجله في ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله

----------


## ولد الملا عطيه

مشكورين اخواني على المروور ووالله لو مامعزتكم عندي انكان ماتعبت روحي ونزلتها لكم..

اتمنى التثبيت لأنها مرسله بأسم منتداكم الى صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه 
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## ولد الملا عطيه

منا الدعاء وعلى الله الأجابه اخي

مشكورين على مرووركم

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سلم اخوي والله كلمات تهز لها شوامخ الجبال
الله يعطيك العافية وماتقصر ولو عندك نبي بعد..
يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ولد الملا عطيه

تسلمين والله هذا من ذوقك والله يرحم الملا انشاء الله

مانبي شي غير انكم تدعون له برحمه والمغفره وقرائة سورة الفاتحه على روحه الطاهره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

رحمة الله عليه وحشره مع محمد وال محمد يالله..

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..وتسلم الايادي ..

----------

